# 189 invitation received after lodging 190 visa application.



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everybody!

Hope the one reading this post is doing well.

After a long struggle for years I am in a position now to make a choice of which visa I shall go with, and I am desperately need your help people.

Last month I received 190 invitation and approval from NSW, I lodged the visa application and paid the fee and almost a month passed out of the 11 months waiting time.

Yesterday I received an invitation to apply for 189 visa, which I know it is pretty the same as 190 visa except that you can live and work anywhere in Australia so more freedom, although the processing time is 3 months more comparing to 190 visa.

Please please advise me and share your opinion, shall I apply for 189 visa and pay the fee again and not to miss this chance which comes once in lifetime or ignore this invitation and keep waiting for my initial 190 visa application.

Thank you everyone


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

I would suggest withdraw 190 and go for 189...it would be worth the wait

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for your response, so you would do that If you are in my position, the thing is you have to pay the fee again and wait almost for a year. I will think about that but I need to see more opinions.

Thanks again for responding


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

I m not sure how the refund works. Please check that, if you withdraw the application and full amount gets refunded I would definitely go for 189

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, the visa fee is not refundable so shall I apply for 189 and proceed with the payment. 

Does it worth it more than 190 visa? What you will do if you're in same situation?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kanish2018 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Hope the one reading this post is doing well.
> 
> ...


Since it's been a month already after 190 lodgement, you might probably get a grant for it in about next 6-7 months, why would you even care for your 189 invite now? Okay to help you understand better lets do a pro/con 'if you withdraw 190 and lodge 189';

Pros
*NOTHING!!!!*


Cons
Would loose visa lodgement fees (3.8k)
Might have do to redo some forms
Would have to wait (more than a year for grant)


So you see, you absolutely gain nothing from withdrawing current 190 visa application and starting a fresh 189 application and also 190 is a *Permanent visa*, which means after it is granted you can move freely to any state to live and work. NSW state govt cannot impose a restriction on you to not to move to any other state. Its just a commitment you made to get 5 additional points that you would spend the next two years in NSW but that commitment is not be confused as a visa condition.

In my opinion, you should
*keep going with 190 application
*let 189 invite expire and then withdraw 189 EOI so others in the pool have a chance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Since it's been a month already after 190 lodgement, you might probably get a grant for it in about next 6-7 months, why would you even care for your 189 invite now? Okay to help you understand better lets do a pro/con 'if you withdraw 190 and lodge 189';
> 
> Pros
> *NOTHING!!!!*
> ...


Do not be so sure
Many states have started issuing notices to pelicans who violated the 2 years conditions as to why their PR should not be cancelled
Moreover it definitely affects your citizenship application on integrity issues 


Cheers


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ugh!


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Since it's been a month already after 190 lodgement, you might probably get a grant for it in about next 6-7 months, why would you even care for your 189 invite now? Okay to help you understand better lets do a pro/con 'if you withdraw 190 and lodge 189';
> 
> Pros
> *NOTHING!!!!*
> ...



Thank you so much brother for responding, I've been going through many websites trying to clear my mind of this decision, 

1. My career is in IT domain and I am afraid that I will not be able to find a job easily in NSW.

2. with 190 visa I will be obliged to live in NSW for two years whether I have job or not, and to get the designated points for citizenship application.

3. With 189 visa I can search for jobs in a larger scale and I will not be worried for the commitment of two years and its respective points. 

4. To apply for 189 visa, I need to pay the visa fee again (waste 4,045AUD of 190 visa) and wait almost a year from now, while 190 visa I might get it end of this year (Although I am not in a hurry to relocate to Australia now)

It is only one opportunity to make a decision either to continue with 190 and obey the commitment and risks or go with 189 and pay the fee again and wait for 12 months.

So until this moment I do not know what to do my friend?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

I just have one question why you dint withdraw your 189 EOI, once you lodged 190 for NSW. You have denied a deserving candidate their chance.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kanish2018 said:


> Thank you so much brother for responding, I've been going through many websites trying to clear my mind of this decision,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a decision you need to make at your own and no one else can make it for you. 

NSW has the biggest number of IT jobs as compared to Melbourne which comes at second place in terms of job. If you are not sure about getting a job in NSW you really need to think carefully how would you get it elsewhere when jobs are less in those places. 

If money isn't the issue nor do the wait time then withdraw 190 and submit 189 afterall you are concerned about job availability and living committment. 1 year processing time is estimated time and you may get your grant within 1 month as well according to the recent trend where few applicants had received the grants within 1-2 months. Members can't help you more than highlighting pros and cons. This is what it is. good luck

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Since it's been a month already after 190 lodgement, you might probably get a grant for it in about next 6-7 months, why would you even care for your 189 invite now? Okay to help you understand better lets do a pro/con 'if you withdraw 190 and lodge 189';
> 
> Pros
> *NOTHING!!!!*
> ...


I would absolutely say that "unrestricted ability to live anywhere in Australia without a moral obligation" is a pro. That might trump everything else to be honest.

As QLD has indicated to me directly - Home Affairs are cancelling visas for those who haven't done the 2-year commitment without reaching out to the sponsoring state first and getting approval. Don't take advice from anybody on this forum on the matter of "it's ok to not stay in your sponsoring state" unless they work for Home Affairs (or of course are a registered MARA).

@OP, sounds like you've maybe already made up your mind. You'll make the right call for you; whatever feels best mate. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kanish2018 said:


> Thank you so much brother for responding, I've been going through many websites trying to clear my mind of this decision,
> 
> 1. My career is in IT domain and I am afraid that I will not be able to find a job easily in NSW.
> 
> ...


Mate, you are over thinking. Just carry on with the process of 190. Once you get your grant, move to Sydney. Try searching for a job. I am sure there are lots of employment opportunity for IT domain in NSW. If you are unable to find your desired job then you can always inform NSW State Govt of your circumstances and express you would like to work in some other state. You will be granted a formal release notice from NSW govt to go and work in any other state. *THIS WOULD NOT IMPACT FUTURE CITIZENSHIP APPLICATION.*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Mate, you are over thinking. Just carry on with the process of 190. Once you get your grant, move to Sydney. Try searching for a job. I am sure there are lots of employment opportunity for IT domain in NSW. If you are unable to find your desired job then you can always inform NSW State Govt of your circumstances and express you would like to work in some other state. You will be granted a formal release notice from NSW govt to go and work in any other state. *THIS WOULD NOT IMPACT FUTURE CITIZENSHIP APPLICATION.*


How many applicants you know who have been released by NSW officially ?
I have not heard of a single person

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> How many applicants you know who have been released by NSW officially ?
> I have not heard of a single person
> 
> Cheers


Two... They got granted 190 (NSW) onshore. Were unable to find a job in Mechanical field so within two months contacted NSW state govt. All the communication was done through email and they never got asked to visit any office. Got release letter within a week.

If you have proper reason which concerns livelihood and you are genuinely unable to find a job in your field then you have a valid reason to move to a different state.


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you everyone for responding to my question, I will move forward with 190 application and ignore 189 invitation, hoping to be the right choice. I wish all the best to all of you and always keep going and never give up your life goals.


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

kanish2018 said:


> Thank you so much brother for responding, I've been going through many websites trying to clear my mind of this decision,
> 
> 1. My career is in IT domain and I am afraid that I will not be able to find a job easily in NSW.
> 
> ...


I feel like you have already made your decision with your first three points. 
Go with your gut feeling or you might regret it later.


----------

